# Siemens Taster + Gehäuse für ATEX Zone?



## DJMetro (23 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Tastergehäuse und Taster von Siemens für Atex Zone 22. Bei den 3SB3 Typen von Siemens steht nur, dass sie bei eigensicheren Stromkreisen eingesetzt werden dürfen. Aber auch dafür find ich keine passenden Module Kennt sich jemand in dem Bereich aus?

Andi


----------



## elektrohippi (23 November 2010)

*Atex*

Hallo DJ,
wenn Du Dich in der ATEX- Welt bewegen willst, verlass Dich bei
Bediengeräten und Tastergehäusen, auf die gängigen Firmen wie
CEAG, STAHL usw.
Da wirst Du richtig beraten. Eine Zusammenstellung anderer Hersteller,
wird nur Bastelei.
Auch wen alles Gut aussieht, kann es Dich bei einer Abnahme böse treffen.

Also guck mal bei "CEAG.de" z.B. Die Sachen sind ziehmlich Preisintensiv,
aber der Auftrag rechtfertigt die Mittel.

Gruß Frank


----------



## winnman (24 November 2010)

oder bau irgendeinen Schalter ein und führ ihn über einen Trennschaltverstärke (der Kreis im EX 
bereich ist dann eigensicher und ab TSV kannst du ganz normal auf die 
sps fahren.

genauen typ hab ich in der Firma, 
so lösen wir das ganz ohne Abnahmeprobleme


----------



## Kistecola (25 November 2010)

Hi,

das mit den Trennschaltverstärkern ist aber auch nicht ganz so ohne. 
Habe das auch alles schonmal gemacht. Es gibt da wirklich sehr strenge Vorschriften, die eingehalten werden müssen.

Falls du eine Lösung mit Ex-i (also eigensicheren Stromkreisen durch Trennschaltverstärker usw...) suchst setz dich am besten mal mit einem Technischen Berater von R. Stahl oder Pepperl + Fuchs in Mannheim in verbindung, die haben da kompetente Mitarbeiter und die benötigten Module.
Sollen nur normale Taster in ex-i aufgenommen werden oder auch Digitalanzeigen und ähnliches?

mfg


----------



## Per (25 November 2010)

*Bartec*

Hallo DJ,
gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Firma Bartec gemacht. 
Anbei mal ein Link zu ihren Befehls und Anzeigen. Die bestücken dir die Bedienstellen so wie Du sie brauchst. Und die Prüfbescheinigungen sind auch dabei.
http://www.bartec.de/homepage/deu/20_produkte/110_steuerverbindung/s_20_110_90_30.asp?ProdID=17

Gruß Per


----------



## ExGuide (25 November 2010)

Ganz "normale" Taster, genauer gesagt die Kontakte, sind "simple apparatus" (auch einfache elektrische Betriebsmittel gennant) im Ex-Bereich, WENN sie mit einem eigensicheren Stromkreis gespeist werden. 
Aber aufpassen, unbedingt vergoldete Kontakte nehmen! Die üblichen versilberten Kontakte reinigen sich nicht mehr bei den geringen Schaltströmen und sind meist kurz vor dem Abllauf der Gewährleistung quasi defekt. Dann gehen sie häufig zurück zum Hersteller, der natürlich mit höheren Spannungen prüft und kommen dann wieder mit dem Hinweis "Kein Defekt festgestellt". 
Das hält dann wieder 4 Wochen, dann geht das Spiel von vorne los - so lange bis die Goldschicht endgültig zerstört ist, dann halten sie nur noch Tage. :twisted:

Einen eigensicheren Stromkeis kannst Du über Trennschaltverstärker oder Zenerbarrieren erzeugen, die außerhalb des Ex-Bereiches installiert werden; einige Firmen wurden ja schon genannt.

Nicht vergessen, für den eigensicheren Stromkreis musst Du eine Sicherheitsbeschreibung erstellen, wir nennen sie "Control-Drawing". Darin sind die elektrischen Werte der Trennschaltverstärker und der Leitungen aufzuführen, die Taster müssen in eine Temperaturklasse eingruppiert werden. Das ist mit T4 aber nicht so schwierig. 

Wenn die Außengehäuse aus Metall sind, bekommst Du keinen Ärger mit den elektrostatischen Aufladungen, musst es aber in den Potentialausgleich einbeziehen. Sind sie aus Kunststoff, gelten weitere umfangreiche Regeln...


----------



## DJMetro (27 November 2010)

Hallo,
erst mal Danke für die vielen Tipps. Hab mir mal ein paar Angebote von Stahl und Steute eingeholt. Wann brauch ich eigentlich einen Trennschaltverstärker? Doch nur wenn ich kein Exgehäuse und -taster habe oder?

Andi


----------



## ExGuide (27 November 2010)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Wann brauch ich eigentlich einen Trennschaltverstärker? Doch nur wenn ich kein Exgehäuse und -taster habe oder?



Habe ich eigentlich schon gesagt... 

A. Du hast eine Tasterkombination ohne weitere Zulassung (aber möglichst mit Goldkontakten)
- Dann musst Du im Ex-Bereich einen eigensicheren Stromkreis errichten - mit allen Konsequenzen. Diesen kannst Du selbst erzeugen, in dem Du an geeigneter Stelle außerhalb des Ex-Bereiches einen Trennschaltverstärker oder eine Zener-Barriere setzt.

B. Du hat eine Tasterkombination in der Zündschutzart "Druckfeste Kapselung" und einem Anschlussraum "erhöhte Sicherheit"
- Hier kannst Du weitgehend eine "normale" Installation vornehmen (unter Berücksichtigung der elektrischen Werte, wie zulässige Absicherung, etc.

*Aber vor Allem solltest Du die Installationsnorm EN 60079-14 für Gas-Ex-Bereiche und/oder die EN 61241-14 für Staub-Ex-Bereiche sehr genau kennen, denn im Falle eines Falles greift die Ingenieurhaftung voll durch!*


----------



## logo-elan (22 Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe EX-Freunde,

aus gegebenem Anlass Grab ich diesen Thread wieder aus um eine Frage zu stellen. Die genannte EN 60079-14 besagt ja, dass ein "einfaches elektrisches Betriebsmittel" (3.5.5
Bauelement oder Kombination von Bauelementen einfacher Bauart mit genau bekannten elektrischen Parametern) an einem geeigneten Trenner verwendet werden kann (siehe auch 4.4.2 Mit Ausnahme von einfachen elektrischen Betriebsmitteln, die in einem eigensicheren Stromkreis verwendet werden...).

Ich habe nun einige Drucksensoren(4-20mA) in Zone 2 (Auf einer Biogasanlage), alle natÃ¼rlich mit EX-Zertifikat und am Trenner und blau markiert. WÃ¤re es laut dieser Norm nicht auch mÃ¶glich, Standardsensoren zu verwenden, so lange die Daten wie Maximalstromaufnahme bekannt sind, die OberflÃ¤chentemperaturgrenzen eingehalten werden und ein Eigensicherheitsnachweis erstellt wird?

Eigentlich gehts mir nur ums Prinzip. Theoretisch ist ja durch den Trennverstärker kein Zündfunke möglich. Und eventuell "gespeicherte" Ladungsenergie im Sensor könnte man ja entweder im Datenblatt finden, beim Hersteller erfragen oder sogar messen.

Was meinen die Experten?


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2021)

Wäre theoretisch denkbar. TÜV und co freut sich aber immer mächtig wenn auf den Teilen die an den Rohren hängen auch ein Ex drauf ist.


----------

